# Anyone have information on these jars?



## SunnydaleFarms (Aug 2, 2015)

I came across these 2 jars at a sale the other day and would appreciate any information on them.   The pint jar is embossed with Ball on one side, and the standard "Mason's Patent 1858" on the other.  I'm wondering if that jar isn't a reproduction as the Ball logo on it just seems odd.  The other jar is a gallon jar with no mold number, etc., on the bottom of the jar.  The top lip has been ground, but it seems like it has a very short thread to screw the lid on.  Thanks!  [attachment=jar2.jpg][attachment=jar1.jpg] [attachment=jar1.jpg] [attachment=jar3.jpg] [attachment=jar4.jpg]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 2, 2015)

Hello.It sounds like #1768 on the Red Book but there are a lot of Ball/Mason combo jars and I'm going by the description. The other one I can't figure what you mean.


----------



## jargeezr (Aug 2, 2015)

The one gallon jar sounds like a kerosene jar that was originally wrapped in a decorated tin covering like the Ball Brothers made early in their Buffalo, NY history.


----------



## SunnydaleFarms (Aug 2, 2015)

Sorry, thought I had managed to attach photos last night, but apparently screwed that up... will try again![attachment=jar2.jpg] [attachment=jar4.jpg] [attachment=jar3.jpg]


----------



## jarsnstuff (Aug 5, 2015)

The Ball jar is a reworked mold where "Ball" overlays the word "Port" That's why it looks a little funky, but it is a legit jar.  I don't know anything about the other one.


----------

